#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  we lusten elkaar rouw

## vulpen

Wij lusten elkaar rouw,
Wij moslims lusten elkaar rouw.

Zeg het woordje jihaad en je wordt behandelt als een vijand,
ze noemen je net nog geen Sharon of Bush.
Alsof jihaad niet meer bestaat en lwala en bara niet meer van deze tijd is.
Immers zij noemen sommige sjateen beter dan de geleerden.
Noem het woordje politiek en je word raar aangekeken.
heeft de profeet aan politiek gedaan? heeft de profeet jihaad gevoerd? was de profeet een extrismist? 

Ik heb het over de broeders die denken dat zij kennis hebben, maar niet weten dat zij niets weten.
Zij plaatsen zichzelf op het topje van de ijsberg"wij zijn de juiste self" de rest is qotbi, jhadi, ashari noem maar op, alles wat de hel in zal gaan. 
Zij beroepen zich op de geleerden Benbaz, Albani, Moucbil r.h.l
Maar hebben geen idee wie dat zijn. 

Zij beschuldigen broeders van dat zij qotbiyn zijn.
Omdat die broeders in de buurt wonen van een moskee, waarin ze bidden.
Waarvan die imam bevriend is met een persoon die anders denkt over een bepaalde kwesties.
Zou ik ook in die moskee ook bidden dan was ik ook een qotbi.

Zet zo'n persoon in een kamer en laat hem de biografie lezen van Ibn Tymya of van Mohamed Ibn Wahaab of van Ibn Hanbal
in de wetenschap dat hij nooit van ze heeft gehoord en stel hem de daarna de vraag zitten zij op de juiste weg?
Zij zullen roepen dat zijn jihadis en zij zijn verkeerd.

Broeders er heerst onwetendheid onder ons.
Die onwetendheid komt omdat wij denken dat wij weten maar wij weten niet en wij willen ook niet weten.
Het zal de koeffar niet lukken om de koran te vervalsen of de woorden van de profeet verdraaien.
Dat heeft Allah beloofd en Allah houd zich aan zijn beloften.

Maar ! maar waar zij wel voor kunnen zorgen is, wat redelijk goed gelukt is, is dat wij de koran, de woorden van de profeet, de woorden van de geleerden niet kunnen begrijpen.
Hoeveel van ons kan de Arabische taal, hoeveel van ons hebben de sira van de profeet gelezen. 
Of sterker nog hoeveel van ons heeft de koran uitgelezen en bestudeerd.
Wie van ons heeft thuis sahih Bouchari en sahih Muslim en wie leest die!
Wie van ons heeft de biografie van ibn Tymia gelezen of van mohamed ibn Wahaab enz, enz.

Dit is de reden tot zoveel onwetendheid, onwetendheid dat zich heeft geresulteerd in vijandigheid onder elkaar.
Ja broeders, wij lusten elkaar rouw!

Wij weten wel dat Allah twee rechter handen heeft maar weten niet hoe we roedo moeten verrichten.
Wij weten wel dat abou bakr Ajazeri een slechte geleerde is maar weten niet hoe we ons gebed moeten verbeteren.
Wij denken dat we studenten zijn van de islaam.
Maar kunnen ons naam niet eens spellen. 

Een paard heeft twee oogkleppen, geplaatst door de bestuurder, met als doel de paard alle kanten op te sturen.
Helaas gebeurt dat met vele broeders ze springen van de ene seig naar de andere, zij mogen niet nadenken, niet over politiek praten, niet naar tv kijken niet praten over Palestina niet op het internet discuseren enz, enz. 
Maar we mogen wel doorvertellen dat die en die een slechte geleerde is.
En dat hij die en die bidah verricht en dat zijn manhaj de hel in zal belanden.
Die kennis hebben we wel,
Die kennis wordt immers iedere les bestudeerd. 

Er is een hadith wat de ons bang maakt en terecht, die hadith kent iedereen.
De hadith waarin de profeet verteld dat er groeperingen zullen zijn en dat er maar slechts een er van in het paradijs zal komen.
Wie bepaald welke groep dat is? de geleerden krijg je als antwoord, maar mogen zij dat wel bepalen ? zijn zij zelf op de juiste weg? zijn zij wel om onafhankelijk om te kunnen doen? en wie zijn die geleerden? is hij alleen ? 
En komen die geleerden alleen Saudi Arbia? Of mogen ze ook uit een ander land komen?

Mijn antwoord is: de juiste groep is de groep die zelgt "semigna wa atagna" degene die geen bidah plegen en geen schik! zij die alles doen volgens de bewijs uit de koran en de soenna met het begrip van de self. 
Zij zijn degene die geleid zijn en zij zijn degene die de boek van de rechter kant krijgen moge Allah ons tot die groep laten behoren.
Dat bepaalt Allah, Hij is de enige die onafhankelijk is en geen belang heeft bij zijn oordeel. 

En zo is er een ooit broeder geweest die mij een aantal jaren geleden heeft verteld dat ik die en die geleerden moet volgen,
nu komt die zelfde persoon mij vertellen dat ik die geleerden niet moet volgen.
Omdat hij nu een andere seig heeft gevonden.
We springen van de ene seig naar de andere.




Als de profeet heeft gezegd dat we de leiders moeten gehoorzamen dat doen we dat.
Immers wij zijn diege de zeggen "semihna wa atah na" maar hoe ver moet je gaan en wie bepaald hoe ver?
Wat als die zelfde leiders ons vrouwen verbieden om een hoofddoek te dragen, moeten wij ze dan ook gehoorzamen?
En als zij mij niet kunnen beschermen tegen de vijand moet ik ze dan ook gehoorzamen?
We hebben het kunnen zien, Iraq en zo zijn er vele die mij geen veiligheid niet granderen.

Wat mij verdrietig maakt is dat wij de islaam willen bestuderen in het Nederlands. 
Nederlands gebruiken we alleen in nood, zoals het uitleggen van twheed en hoe je woedoe moet verichten en verder de zaken die verplicht zijn.
Maar zeker niet gebruiken om lessen te geven over asaria, manhaj, qadr 
en dat soort moeilijk te begrijpen onderwerpen. 

Dat je de fajar in de moskee bid en 30 min les in week volgt maakt je geen student.
een student is iemand die zoals imaam albani was, hij was dag en nacht in de bibiotheek.
zovaak dat hij de sleutels en een eigen kamer kreeg.

hoeveel tijd besteden wij eigelijk aan kennis opdoen.
En kennis opdoen is dat constant praten over wie wel of geen geleerde is.
studeren bestaat uit drie delen de eerste deel is waar wij ons in bevinden wij denken dat wij alles weten
En de laatste deel is dat hij denkt dat hij niets weet en dat zijn de geleerden.

We leven in een tijd dat religie en politiek samen gemengd zijn.
En wij weten dat in politiek iedereen een eigen belang heeft. 
Het water is niet helder, de grote geleerden zijn er niet meer.
Het water is troebel en wij weten niet of er een krokodil in zwemt.
En wij duiken erin en roepen het is hier veilig. 

Mijn advies aan alle broeders,
leer Arabisch en begrijp zelf wat de grote geleerden zeggen.
In plaats een papagaai te zijn en napraten wat je verteld wordt.
koop een t.v en lees de krant, kijk wat er in de wereld gebeurd, koop een boek en ga eens naar de bibliotheek.

----------

